
Apple New Mac Pro Desktop Can Cost $52k. Without $400 Wheels - doppp
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-10/apple-s-new-mac-can-cost-52-000-that-s-without-the-400-wheels
======
mtmail
Title says "Can Cost $52,000".

~~~
dang
Ok, fixed. Thanks!

------
dang
This topic was discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21755593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21755593)

